# Charm el-Cheikh - prononciation de "kh"



## danielc

La ville de Charm-el Cheikh est dans les nouvelles ces jours-ci à cause de la conférence sur les changements climatiques. J'ai écouté les nouvelles de RFI et de la SRC. Une journaliste de la SRC a prononcé le _kh _comme un _k _français, mais sur RFI j'ai entendu un _k_ disons léger, un début de la prononciation de la consonne à la française, et un autre journaliste qui n'a rien prononcé pour le _kh, _ce qui a donné "Chè".

Qu'est-ce que l'on entend dans la francophonie pour la prononciation de cette ville?


----------



## Yendred

On peut entendre indifféremment deux prononciations : /ʃɛ*k*/ ou /ʃɛ*x*/
Par contre, je n'ai jamais rencontré l'absence de prononciation de la consonne finale /ʃɛ/.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi, la prononciation que je connaissais donne un "r" assez sourd en finale : à l'époque de la démission de l'ancien président Mubarak, c'est généralement ainsi que le nom était prononcé par les journalistes.


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> On peut entendre indifféremment deux prononciations : /ʃɛ*k*/ ou /ʃɛ*x*/
> Par contre, je n'ai jamais rencontré l'absence de prononciation de la consonne finale /ʃɛ/.


Si le /*x*/ final de /ʃɛ*x*/ est compris par un francophone comme un "r" guttural (auquel il ressemble effectivement si le "r" est très guttural"), ce qui est probablement la tendance actuelle puisque les journalistes d'aujourd'hui s'efforcent quand même d'imiter la prononciation originale, il se peut que le locuteur ait prononcé son "r" de manière très faible et non plus gutturale, comme cela arrive souvent en position finale dans les mots français, ce qui a tendance à l'amuïr quasiment. C'est évidemment une erreur.


----------



## danielc

Le  /x/ ne s'entend pas beaucoup chez nous.


----------



## Elle Paris

Le "kh" en arabe comme en farsi sonne UN PEU comme le "r" français.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Le "kh" en arabe comme en farsi sonne UN PEU comme le "r" français.


... et beaucoup comme la _*jota*_ espagnole.


----------



## Elle Paris

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> ... et beaucoup comme la _*jota*_ espagnole.


Oui, un mélange des deux avec un chouilla de "que" devant.


----------



## Stéphane89

Il me semble qu'en Belgique, on l'entend beaucoup plus souvent prononcé avec un /k/ final, comme dans _sec._


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse aussi c'est la version avec un [k] final qui me semble la plus fréquente.


----------



## danielc

Est-ce que certains Français essayent une prononciation plus fidèle à l'arabe à cause d'une plus grande présence d'arabophones?


----------



## Terio

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> ... et beaucoup comme la _*jota*_ espagnole.


Sauf que le kh araba et la jota espagnole sont des consonnes sourdes alors que le r français est sonore (ou voisé). Or, l'arabe (classique du moins) a une autre consonne beaucoup plus proche du r français, une espèce de jota sonore, pour faire simple. À moins de bien connaître l'arabe, il vaut peut-être mieux s'en tenir à k pour kh.


----------



## Bezoard

En position finale, les consonnes ont tendance à s'assourdir et beaucoup de francophones  prononcent le "r" final, au moins dans certains mots, d'une manière phonétiquement très proche du "kh" arabe.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Comme souvent pour les mots étrangers, en particulier ceux appartenant à une langue dont la phonétique diffère singulièrement de celle du français, leur prononciation  est une approximation fluctuante et plus ou moins fidèle de l'original. Ainsi tout le monde prononce_ Charm-e*l* Cheikh , _se fondant sur la graphie alors que l'arabe prononce C_harm-ech-cheikh _(  [ˈʃɑɾm eʃˈʃeːx ] ) avec un /a/ bref plus proche du /a/ de _cat _que de celui du_ chat _. Quant au _kh ( /x/ ) _présent dans plusieurs langues, il est le plus souvent prononcé _/k/ en français _: le _Cheikh_ , nom commun qui peut être écrit aussi _cheik _se prononce en général comme  le _chèque _bancaire ; J.S. Bach ( /baχ/ en allemand ) est prononcé /bak/ et, a fortiori, la ville de Kherson ,  /xerˈsɔn/ en ukrainien, devient /kerson/ , la prononciation du _kh_ [x] à l'initiale, surtout suivi d'un [r] roulé   demandant indéniablement un certain entraînement pour un francophone.


----------



## Nanon

C'est sûr que le Français moyen ne connaît pas les lettres solaires et lunaires en arabe . Mais la question initiale portait sur des journalistes entendus sur Radio France Internationale qui entendent peut-être de l'arabe au travail (?) ou qui tentent éventuellement quelque chose de moins franchouillard que _charmer le chèque_ : un essai de _jota _espagnole ? _Charmer le Cher_ ?


----------



## Swatters

J'entends majoritairement /ʃɛ*j*k/ en Belgique, le mot ne rime pas avec chèque. /ʃɛːk/, /ʃɛjx/ et /ʃe:x/ sont aussi possibles mais plus minoritaires. La prononciation en /ʃɛ:ʁ/, généralement avec un vrai [ʁ] bien sourd et bien uvulaire, me semble très française.

Plutôt que d'y voir un manque de contact avec les populations arabophones, qui me semble difficile à avancer, c'est plus le point d'articulation de la consonne qui me semble être en cause. D'une manière plus générale, j'ai l'impression qu'on évite d'emprunter les stridentes vélaires comme des /r/ en Belgique. Les /x/ allemands et les /ɣ/ néerlandais sont empruntés comme des vélaires, souvent occlusives, parfois fricatives: Michael Schuma[k]er, le FC [ɣ]enk ou [g]enk, Walter Gerla[k]. Par contre, quand la fricative est uvulaire ou pharyngale, on utilise /r/ sans trop de problème: [χ]uan, mo[χ]ito, ma[χ]moud.

La cause probable de tout ça est que mélanger /r/ et /ɣ/ en néerlandais est vu comme un signe d'inexpertise, et que les emprunts se calquent sur un modèle plus prestigieux qui les garde distincts


----------



## Red Arrow

C'est vrai. A la télévision flamande, on dit /ʃɛjk/ au lieu de /ʃɛjx/ et on emploie la même prononciation pour Cheikh N'Doye.
Cheikh N'Doye


----------



## Stéphane89

Swatters said:


> J'entends majoritairement /ʃɛ*j*k/ en Belgique, le mot ne rime pas avec chèque.


C’est vrai pour le mot _cheikh_ employé seul. Mais dans le cas de la ville de Charm el-Cheikh, la fin n’est pas prononcée tout à fait de la même façon, d’après moi. […]


----------



## danielc

Je viens d'entendre le _kh _comme un _r_, encore sur RFI. Des Français ici ont déjà mentionné cette pronononciation possible. Je n'ai pas encore entendu ceci à la radio canadienne.


----------

